# Happy Birthday, mezzoforte!



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Shade (weird dash thing over the e), one of my very favourite people. I believe the day is already over, so I hope you had a great day - and that your adult life is a fulfilling one!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HEy happy birthday...!! u naughty gal


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy B'day,who ever you are!!!
How old are you????


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday...although it's a little late for that ^.^"


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, Shadé.  Hope you had a great day!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw happy birthday!!! ^_^


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

HAPPY BIR..... aww I missed it


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

feliz cumpleanos!


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

she legal yet?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Knowbody said:


> she legal yet?


Yes.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

Evo said:


> Yes.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy Bday!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

happy birthday!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day! :yay


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday! :hb:yay


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HAPPY 18TH BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tentative said:


> Happy birthday, Shadé.  Hope you had a great day!


Yeah, it's alt-130 for the é :lol.

From one flute player to another.....

Happy Birthday, Mezzoforte! :hb :yay :clap :yay :hb


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

happy birthday!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

happy birthday,

walk into your nearest card shop, pick one up you like the look of, or laugh at, think of it as my gift to you then put it back down. It costs too much. :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Aww, thanks guys.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, again


----------

